# Τι ζώο ακριβώς είναι το αμνοερίφιο;



## Alexandra (Aug 14, 2011)

Υπάρχει κάποιο ζώο από τη διασταύρωση πρόβατου και κατσίκας, που ονομάζεται αμνοερίφιο; Κάτι σαν μουλάρι, δηλαδή; Ή, για να μιλήσω πιο σοβαρά, επιτρέπεται να χρησιμοποιούμε *τα αμνοερίφια* στον ενικό;

Σύμφωνα με το ΛΚΝ πάντως, η λέξη υπάρχει μόνο στον πληθυντικό.
*αμνοερίφια *τα*:* (λόγ.) πρόβατα και κατσίκια μαζί, συνήθ. ως εμπορική ονομασία για το κρέας τους.​


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2011)

Θα μας το ζωγραφίσει αυτός που ζωγράφισε και το... μαχαιροπίρουνο.


----------



## SBE (Aug 14, 2011)

Το πρόβατο και η κατσίκα δεν μπορούν να διασταυρωθούν, δεν είναι σαν τα άλογα και τα γαϊδούρια που είναι ξαδέρφια. Βεβαίως η Βίκι λέει  πιο πολλά. 

Αμνοερίφια είναι όπως τα μαχαιροπίρουνα, το αλατοπίπερο, το Σαββατοκύριακο.


----------



## sarant (Aug 14, 2011)

Ένα "αιγοπρόβατο" είχαν σε μια κλασική φάρσα οι Ταγματάρχης-Λάλας, με τον καθηγητή που ήταν αποκλεισμένος τάχα στα σύνορα.


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 14, 2011)

*Κουταλοπίρουνο* όμως υπάρχει


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2011)

dharvatis said:


> *Κουταλοπίρουνο* όμως υπάρχει


Τι μ' έκανε να ζωγραφίζω μαχαιροπίρουνο μεσημεριάτικα... Αλλά γιά προσπάθησε να φας μπριζόλα με τέτοιο μαχαιροπίρουνο!



SBE said:


> Αμνοερίφια είναι όπως τα μαχαιροπίρουνα, το αλατοπίπερο, το Σαββατοκύριακο.



Εδώ μπερδεύεις εντελώς ανόμοια πράγματα: λέμε το _μαχαιροπίρουνο_ εννοώντας ένα μαχαίρι και ένα πιρούνι, αλλά δεν λέμε το _αμνοερίφιο_ εννοώντας ένα πρόβατο κι ένα κατσίκι. Το _αλατοπίπερο_ δείχνει ποσότητα (ανακατεμένο αλάτι και πιπέρι) και, αντίθετα από τα προηγούμενα, δεν έχει πληθυντικό. Είναι σαν το _λαδόξιδο_. Και το Σαββατοκύριακο είναι μια χρονική περίοδος, με διακεκριμένα μέρη, που μπορεί άνετα να είναι και ενικός και πληθυντικός.


----------



## SBE (Aug 14, 2011)

Το αλατοπίπερο για μένα δεν είναι μίγμα αλατιού και πιπεριού, είναι η αλατιέρα και η πιπεριέρα, γι' αυτό δεν έβαλα και το λαδόξιδο.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 14, 2011)

Από την -πάλαι ποτέ- Γαλέρα, και τα "ζώα που έμειναν εκτός κιβωτού", το εγωπρόβατο:


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2011)

SBE said:


> είναι η αλατιέρα και η πιπεριέρα


Αυτό είναι άλλο περίεργο ζώο, η αλατοπιπεριέρα.




Ζητάς _αιγοπαθής_ και κοίτα τι βγάζουν οι γκουγκλοεικόνες!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 14, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ζητάς _αιγοπαθής_ και κοίτα τι βγάζουν οι γκουγκλοεικόνες!


Κι εγώ που περίμενα να δω κάτι τέτοιο: http://www.google.gr/search?um=1&hl...l31125l0l31438l8l8l0l1l0l2l360l1062l2-3.1l4l0.


----------



## SBE (Aug 14, 2011)

Αιγός, Αργείοι!


----------



## SBE (Aug 14, 2011)

Και φυσικά δεν μπορεί να λείπει το...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 14, 2011)

SBE said:


> Και φυσικά δεν μπορεί να λείπει το... [φωτό ποικιλόχρωμου εριφίου]


Trop tarabiscotée pour un homme réel... :twit:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 15, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Τι ζώο ακριβώς είναι το αμνοερίφιο;


Ένα από τα πολλά αμνοερίφια, που μάλλον είναι κάτι σαν τα *χηνοπαπιά *(μια απόδοση του όρου waterfowl ο οποίος περιλαμβάνει χήνες, πάπιες και κύκνους, έψαξα στο γούγλη αλλά το βρήκα μόνο εδώ, πάντως τον ξέρω από συναδέλφους βιολόγους και ορνιθολόγους).



SBE said:


> Το αλατοπίπερο για μένα δεν είναι μίγμα αλατιού και πιπεριού, είναι η αλατιέρα και η πιπεριέρα.


Για μένα είναι και τα δύο:

1. - Έριξες αλατοπίπερο στο φαγητό;

2. - Δώσε μου το αλατοπίπερο, σε παρακαλώ. 
Εδώ δε, έχει και πληθυντικό, κι ας σκάσει όποιος θέλει (και με πολλά γουγλίσματα):
- Βάλε τα αλατοπίπερα στα τραπέζια.


----------



## nickel (Aug 15, 2011)

Το σωστό βασανιστήριο είναι να σου δώσουν αλατοπίπερο και να σου πουν να το χωρίσεις σε αλάτι και πιπέρι.


----------



## SBE (Aug 15, 2011)

Τώρα που όλοι γίναμε αριστοκράτες και δεν καταδεχόμαστε άλλο εκτός από μύλο για το αλάτι και το πιπέρι ο διαχωρισμός είναι εύκολος.


----------



## SBE (Aug 15, 2011)

Εκτός αν σου τύχει τέτοιο αλάτι...


----------

